

Cabanova sitebuilder (flash / html5) launch of portuguese version - dazoot
http://www.cabanova.com/blog/2012/04/it%E2%80%99s-time-to-party-in-madeira-with-the-official-launch-of-cabanova-in-portuguese/

======
victordramba
That would make some people happy. Quite many, think Brazil ;)

